# CORRAL on Pepsi Refresh



## CORRAL (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone! 

CORRAL is a non-profit that pairs rescued horses with at-risk girls to promote transformational growth and life-lasting change. We are currently competing for the Pepsi Refresh Grant and need as many votes as possible to be in the top 10! So please take a few minutes and make an account at refresheverything.com and vote once a day for the month of june!!! Visit our website for more details on us: corralriding.org


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

_I just voted!_


----------



## CORRAL (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks! Don't forget to vote every day if you can!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

I voted again


----------

